# Air Raid Shelters - Hastings



## spacemutt (Feb 12, 2011)

Not really a proper explore, but I thought I'd post these anyway. I knew the shelters were there, so decided to have a little nosey today as I passed. I didn't have my camera, so had to use my phone camera, and only had my shoes on and it was a bit slippery under foot. 

There were 3 or 4 bunkers. It was a bit hard to tell as they are so over-grown with ivy in places. One had a chimney that is quite clear, but couldn't see any openings. The other two had a small exposed arch with bars across it. It could have been a door, not sure. As far as I can see there's no way in without some digging. 






Chimney. 





Possible original entrance?





Other bunker. 

I will go back with my proper boots and camera.


----------



## Badoosh (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd like to see some more shots of this. Liking the chimney still intact!


----------



## Bunker Bill (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes A return visit with some more pic's would be good,
I get down that way a couple of times a year and it may be worth looing it up


----------



## spacemutt (Mar 9, 2011)

Finally went back for a poke about. It all looks in very good condition, albeit well hidden. And all within a few feet of a main road! The site has an old track of brick road running up the hill behind it. Another day I will follow that and see where it goes. 

The chimney looks good. A little crusty but still servicable. And the inside of the bunkers looks very clean. I guess they were bricked up well before they got trashed. 

There were some bits of metal lying about. Possibly period, possibly later. Hard to tell. If the big sheet of metal was period, I guess it would have been a sign. Who knows.. 

I think there are 3 bunkers. Or could it be one big one with more than one entrance?





From the road level. ould be the endge of the bunker, or the top of an entrance?





On top. The ground was soft due to people dumping organic matter from the alotments. 





The chimney. 





Burried entrance.





Inside one of the bunkers. 





A sign?





Something is in there..





A bit blury, but possible old fence? Or modern rubbish?





Another entrance.





Looks clean. 





Brick track.


----------



## spacemutt (Mar 9, 2011)

And I may have had the while balance on the wrong setting... 

For fans of Foyle's War...these would have been the shelters he would have taken cover in. Unless he was standing on the beach, throwing stones at the Hun overhead.


----------



## Curious Dragon (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you very much for posting these... especially the chimney ones... it really has got me thinking about a site I have been to which doesnt make sense. It looks like I might have to pluck up some courage and ask the pub owner if I can have a mooch in his grounds.


----------

